# Chat



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

I have been "surfing" the net. I say it that way, because until this forum, I never talked online. I would google and such, but never a forum website. I have seen that other forums have a chat room in them. I think something like that would go over big here.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2008)

lol... are you saying that some of us talk toooo much???


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chat can be fun, but for some of us it would mean nothing else ever getting done again!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

We have talked about a chat room before and I don't know, at this time, if that is an option. We would need someone moderating it and this also may be a program that needs to be purchased.  

I use MSN for chat.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We have talked about a chat room before and I don't know, at this time, if that is an option. We would need someone moderating it and this also may be a program that needs to be purchased.
> 
> I use MSN for chat.


 

I would be happy to moderate it for you
I'll look into what it would cost today. I'll get back to you. If it isn't out of my budget, I'll buy it myself. I stress: *IF IT IS NOT OUT OF MY BUDGET*. I have a family and kids along with a wife. How to explain that I am buying a chat program for a website, might not be easy. 

You might have to buy it for your site, but I will be more then happy to moderate it for you.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We have talked about a chat room before and I don't know, at this time, if that is an option. We would need someone moderating it and this also may be a program that needs to be purchased.
> 
> I use MSN for chat.


 
ok, I did some homework and found a free software site. Give this a try.
Join Chat Rooms - RealChat


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

Money and mods are not the only reasons we have not gone this route yet. There are some other logistical reasons why it might not make sense here. The mods and admins will continue to discuss it though and see if it will fit in here.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> ok, I did some homework and found a free software site. Give this a try.
> Join Chat Rooms - RealChat


That looks like it is only free for a trial. If you decide to but then the cheapest choice is $295 for 100 users.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2008)

It could come in handy when someone has a recipe emergency ... "OMG, my entire family is coming over and the cap came off the salt shaker! WHAT DO I DO!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!"


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It could come in handy when someone has a recipe emergency ... "OMG, my entire family is coming over and the cap came off the salt shaker! WHAT DO I DO!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!"


 
Throw it over your shoulder?


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It could come in handy when someone has a recipe emergency ... "OMG, my entire family is coming over and the cap came off the salt shaker! WHAT DO I DO!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!"


 
You joke, but you might be right. Last night I was making cooked marinated mushrooms. I went to the store but could only find Red Wine Vinaigrette. My RC called for White. I wasn't sure if I could use Red, or if I had to make my own White. I called a friend of mine who owns a restaurant and he said I could use Red. If I could not get a hold of him, yes, I would have been on here with such an emergency.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> You joke, but you might be right. Last night I was making cooked marinated mushrooms. I went to the store but could only find Red Wine Vinaigrette. My RC called for White. I wasn't sure if I could use Red, or if I had to make my own White. I called a friend of mine who owns a restaurant and he said I could use Red. If I could not get a hold of him, yes, I would have been on here with such an emergency.


 
OK, question.
How does chat differ from just posting?
Couldn't you have gotten your answer just as fast by just asking in a post?
I am someone obviously oblivious to chat.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OK, question.
> How does chat differ from just posting?
> Couldn't you have gotten your answer just as fast by just asking in a post?
> I am someone obviously oblivious to chat.


 
No. With a chat it would be instant. A post might take a few hours.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> No. With a chat it would be instant. A post might take a few hours.


LOL stick around a while PastaKing. It is rare that a post here looking for advice takes longer than a minute to be answered


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

Why?
This exchange between us didn't take a few hours.
Why is chat more instantaneous? Does it bypass server glitches that might hold up a post?


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

If you guys don't want a chat on your site that's cool with me. 
It was just an idea.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> You joke, but you might be right.



I was really only half joking  I meant to support your idea, in fact. I can see where it would really be handy sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Why?
> This exchange between us didn't take a few hours.
> Why is chat more instantaneous? Does it bypass server glitches that might hold up a post?



Pacanis, chat is a synchronous method of communication, like a telephone - you ask a question and someone is already there who might have an answer. The forums don't necessarily notify someone that a question has been asked *right now* that needs a quick answer. It might take a few minutes, or a half hour, or longer, for someone who has an answer to view a question in a forum, where it happens right away in chat. That's assuming that the chat method would notify whoever might be logged in to DC that someone is requesting a chat. HTH.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, unless it has been deactivated, we do have "chat" available. I'll have to defer to GB for the final word on this ... I just know what we used to have.

We have/had an "opt-in" program ... if you want to be "instant chatted" you can sign up for it ... but it is not a function of our site per se - we just provide a bridge to it.

Click on "User CP" at the top of the page, then click on "Edit Profile" - then scroll down to "Instant Messaging" - enter your information for "ICQ, MSN Messenger, Skype, AIM and/or YAHOO Messenger". Then, if you are online here, and a;so logged onto the messigning service - someone else with the same messaging service can IM you ....

This has been around for several years - and hasn't been too popular. 

Some users don't even want other users to know when they are online in the forum format!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 11, 2008)

if you need a chat server that`s no problem at all, and won`t cost a penny, nor will the Bots to have it hosted complete with a Censorship routine that replaces any Choice language or word with < Censored >

I`v been with them for about 5 years now (In a Science Room), it would be No problem to get you a DC room or whatever you wanted to call it.

let me know and I`l have a chat with one of the IRCOPs (Admin).


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

Michael, the OP is actually talking about something different. He is talking about having a section of the board where members can congregate and chat at the same time all together. This is different that AOL IM or MSN or any of those other instant messengers.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea, sometimes a posted question gets buried three pages back without a answer.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree, and the offer`s there for the taking too.

all it needs is for each to either have MIRC or X-Chat (both free) on their computer, I can get the rest sorted out as far the server goes and the room to chat in and bot/chanserver hosting so it stays open 24/7 (also for free).

at Most it would need a Sticky thread here with simple instructions as where it Is and what to enter (ONCE) into your chat program.

OR, Tech-Admin could set up a Java Link and program to do all this too


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm game as long as we can talk about PIE!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 11, 2008)

Steak and Guiness pie and you got a deal


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 12, 2008)

And pasta


----------



## jennyhill (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh cooool.

That will be soooo FUN..


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2008)

ooh, we're getting a chat room?

i see tech admin working on it.


----------



## GB (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes. We are testing it right now.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2008)

yayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## middie (Apr 16, 2008)

whoo hoo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 17, 2008)

aha, "the Lounge", I was just in there and it`s empty, where is everyone???

it`s in Quick Links in the top bar here, 4`th one down called Flash Chat.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 17, 2008)

It's really cool!
Even better than answer a question w a question!!!


----------



## dollystormy (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW - a chat room too???  I'm thrilled.


----------

